# 1988 Dodge D-50 Set up??



## MrMatty9 (Oct 26, 2005)

I purchased a 88 Dodge Ram D-50 about three months ago for 500. I am looking for a plow set up for it. What size would fit and what am I looking for? Do I have to do anything to the front end like Timbrens? I appreciate any and all help with the information or where I can find some. Mr. Matt


----------



## SnoPro (Dec 10, 2005)

*Plow set up for Dodge truck*

sorry I don't have one.


----------

